# Citronella Oil in Kota Kinabalu



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi. Does anyone know where I can buy citronella oil for oil lamps in KK? I can only find coils, patches and spray. Thanks in advance


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

To find citronella essential oil in small bottles, try aromatherapy outlets in malls but safer bet will be in KL or Penang with a higher demand by the larger expat community. 

Citronella oil effects do wear out when the pests get bolder. 

Meantime, burn a coil in empty room then put it out before you rest-it might help your son sleep well.


----------

